

Ask HN: What books on running a software/web dev shop are worth reading? - rabble

I know there's tons of blog posts out there, but for more substance i sometimes like books. What have you read which was useful. Specifically going the bootstrapping / software dev shop route vs getting funding.
======
rmk
Hmm... are you talking about the business side of things / the technical side?

The question will be clearer if you are more specific on this point...

~~~
rabble
Good point, i'll resubmit. I know the technical side. But i'm interested in
the business side.

